# Deadly Lethal Top-Secret Welsh Martial Art!!!



## exile (Nov 6, 2006)

Please, _please_ visit this site (best to bring your laptop into a room with a thick rug so that you're less likely to hurt yourself rolling around on the floor helplessly...)

http://bau2.uibk.ac.at/sg/python/Scripts/BrandNewPapperbok/Llapgoch.html


----------



## chris_&#3617;&#3623;&#3618;&#3652;&#3607;&#3618; (Nov 6, 2006)

exile said:


> Please, _please_ visit this site (best to bring your laptop into a room with a thick rug so that you're less likely to hurt yourself rolling around on the floor helplessly...)
> 
> http://bau2.uibk.ac.at/sg/python/Scripts/BrandNewPapperbok/Llapgoch.html


 

lol , these things just get better and better


----------



## Xue Sheng (Nov 6, 2006)

IT is DEADLY... IT is KILLING me with LAUGHTER
 :lfao: :lfao: :lfao: :lfao:  :lfao::lfao:


----------



## Whitebelt (Nov 6, 2006)

AMAZING
Man o man...I'm a fluent welsh speaker and I don't think "llap" is a word. If anyone knows what it means please do tell.


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Nov 6, 2006)

I've seen this before, but it's always worth looking at again!  Great stuff!

But wouldn't Welsh martial arts involve a longbow?


----------



## bushidomartialarts (Nov 6, 2006)

that is the funniest thing i've seen since the last funny thing i saw.

i laughed until i stopped.

:lfao:


----------



## chris_&#3617;&#3623;&#3618;&#3652;&#3607;&#3618; (Nov 6, 2006)

bushidomartialarts said:


> that is the funniest thing i've seen since the last funny thing i saw.
> 
> i laughed until i stopped.
> 
> :lfao:


 
heh


----------

